# Made a website, let me know what you guys' think



## sean7488 (Apr 2, 2011)

www.sdooleyphotography.com

Let me know what you guys' think of the site, I created it using wix and hosted it using godaddy. Please feel free to add any suggestions/criticisms you can come up with. Thanks.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 2, 2011)

Sean,
Have you thought about why you have your website?  That may seem basic, but I'm just curious what your end goal is.  For example, our website has a goal of booking us weddings and portrait sessions.  Because that's what we're wanting to book, that's what we show.  If your site is essentially just an online portfolio, I think you accomplished your goal.  If your goal is something else, let us know what you're going for, and we may be able to offer some suggestions.


----------



## sean7488 (Apr 2, 2011)

LarissaPhotography said:


> Sean,
> Have you thought about why you have your website?  That may seem basic, but I'm just curious what your end goal is.  For example, our website has a goal of booking us weddings and portrait sessions.  Because that's what we're wanting to book, that's what we show.  If your site is essentially just an online portfolio, I think you accomplished your goal.  If your goal is something else, let us know what you're going for, and we may be able to offer some suggestions.



Thanks for the reply. Yea I mainly made it for an online portfolio right now. I'm a photography student and just wanted somewhere where I could send people that wanted to see my work.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have any portraits that you can add to your portfolio? Looks like there's only one subject in there so far. I'd shoot for diversifying in the portrait section, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 2, 2011)

In your bio..."I than found photography and have fell in love with it."

It's "then".

Good luck with your career in photography! It looks like a tough market.


----------



## sean7488 (Apr 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> In your bio..."I than found photography and have fell in love with it."
> 
> It's "then".
> 
> Good luck with your career in photography! It looks like a tough market.


 
Thanks for the heads up, just changed it. As for the portraits, I've only had one portrait session so far so it's really the only portraiture photos I have, hoping to get more soon though.


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the design a lot! If I were you though, FLASH is not so good for SEO. So if your relying on search engines to get you business, it will be much harder to rank your site.

But if your an offline kind of guy, I would say keep it, it looks much better to the user than HTML (unless you have a really good designer).

Hope this helps,

Christian


----------



## Davor (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally dislike wix, and rather look for a descent template and take the time to learn some basic html to edit the template.


----------



## JJones (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree with the above posters, while your site looks really good, the search engines will never see it which means few other people will see it as well as you won't get high placement in the organic listings.

Jeff


----------



## Craig Sillitoe (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice waterfall shots


----------

